# Swatches for Colored Contacts??



## mitch (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm new to specktra and I'm not sure what is off limits to ask...  but I am looking to get colored contacts in blue or green.  Though, I would like to see some real-life swatches of medium or dk eyes with colored contacts if anyone can post any.  I have medium colored eyes (dk blue/green) and would like for them to be lighter, but not unnaturally so.  I heard Illusions soft blue or soft green were nice, and also Durasoft 3 colors were natural looking.  Does anyone have any pics or swatches they can post?  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 20, 2009)

hi, welcome!
i just got colored contacts a few weeks ago, and i have brown eyes, if you are going to an eye doctor to get them, they usually have samples that you can try on so you can see how they look before you order them. that's what i did. i will try to get some pics posted and show you the ones i bought which are grey, plus i was given samples of the turquoise, and the 2 radiance colors. mine are freshlooks, see pic below


----------



## COBI (Jan 20, 2009)

I ditto the thought that your doctor should be able to provide you with samples before you order, and if you're in the US, they will be required to use an actual pair to "fit" you and provide a prescription.  Of course, they just need to fit you with the brand and line, they can utilize whatever color they have on hand to write the prescription.

For my colored lenses, I also use FreshLook Colorblends.  I've had or have gray, turquoise, green and amethyst.  I have brown eyes naturally.  By far, my favorite and go-to color is the gray.


----------



## mitch (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks so much for the posts!  I always see the swatches that the companies provide, but they never quite look like the real thing.  

I was just going to order them online since I don't need a prescription, so I'm not sure if I can go to the doctor to try them on or not?

and Cobi - - your right about the gray...  they look awesome!  completely natural!

chiquilla_loca - - I'm excited to see your pics when you have them up_

thanks again! _


----------



## VickyT (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mitch* 

 
_I was just going to order them online since I don't need a prescription, so I'm not sure if I can go to the doctor to try them on or not?_

 
I'd very very strongly suggest going to an optometrist even if you don't need corrective lenses. They'll teach you how to insert and remove them (which is tricky), and, this is the most important bit, they will teach you how to take care of them and your eyes. Wearing contacts makes you much more prone to eye infections, and if they get bad enough, can blind you, or damage your vision permanently. Please please please go to an optometrist!

On the plus side of going: when I decided I wanted coloured lenses, the optometrist pulled out this tray of samples of ALL of the different contact lens colours from all the different brands, and I could actually try them on in my eye. I went with Freshlook Colourblends in Green, but I don't wear them anymore because changing from one lens type/size to another (I wear non coloured lenses for correction) is rather uncomfortable.


----------



## COBI (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VickyT* 

 
_I'd very very strongly suggest going to an optometrist even if you don't need corrective lenses. They'll teach you how to insert and remove them (which is tricky), and, this is the most important bit, they will teach you how to take care of them and your eyes. Wearing contacts makes you much more prone to eye infections, and if they get bad enough, can blind you, or damage your vision permanently. Please please please go to an optometrist!

On the plus side of going: when I decided I wanted coloured lenses, the optometrist pulled out this tray of samples of ALL of the different contact lens colours from all the different brands, and I could actually try them on in my eye. I went with Freshlook Colourblends in Green, but I don't wear them anymore because changing from one lens type/size to another (I wear non coloured lenses for correction) is rather uncomfortable._

 
I also wear clear lenses.  I often will decide based on what color will look better for the day's look (brown-natural or gray-colored contacts).  I don't have problems with switching between the colored and non-colored at all.

However, they have different diameters and spheric measurements, so it is possible that one simply fits your eye more comfortably.  This is another key reason that professional fittings are important.  

It truly concerns me that my friend's 17yo daughter can sell you "cosmetic" lenses at her part-time job; I love her but she doesn't know $hit about proper eye care.


----------



## COBI (Jan 23, 2009)

<duplicate post>


----------



## VickyT (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_However, they have different diameters and spheric measurements, so it is possible that one simply fits your eye more comfortably.  This is another key reason that professional fittings are important.  _

 
Yeah, and different plastics require different thicknesses and profiles. Since I wasn't using the clear Freshlooks normally (was still fixed on the idea that dailies were fantastic), the difference was notable.

To mitch: having looked at the Freshlook website, they now appear to sell daily disposable coloured lenses, in a limited range of colours. They might be worth trying while you get used to putting them in, wearing them, and taking them out, since you don't need to clean or maintain them (take em out of the pack, shove em in, bin them when youre done). Then, once you're a little more confident with sanitarily handling them, you can move to the longer life lenses, which need to be cleaned. 

Here's a nice brochure that outlines pretty much everything: Novelty contact lenses, safety alert


----------



## anshu7 (Jan 24, 2009)

u can try Online Makeover â€“ Virtual makeover, Makeup, Celebrity Hairstyles, A New Look â€“ TAAZ for online makeovers. they have an option to try out freshlook and acuvue colored contacts. it may give u an idea of wat suits u


----------

